# Polaris Ranger Hours



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking at a 2008 Ranger 700 Crew, what would be considered high hours? Anyone have more that 1500 hours on their Ranger? Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dont know if you bought this yet. Just depends on how it was ridden. Need to look at bushings, bearing play in the hubs, ujoints, seals, axles.


----------

